# BAD shelter in Kenosha WI



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Please - if ANYONE is sending or helping dogs get to a shelter in Kenosha WI - please PM me *FIRST*.

There is one here that is VERY bad!!! I don't want to see any more dogs from this board go there!!!</span>


----------

